# Photo directory - add your website in a list



## DeadPixel (May 1, 2009)

Hello people, 

Im trying to make a nice list of photo related websites.
Feel free to have a look and browse or add your own site to the list if you like.
If there is no category for your site theme feel free to create.
And you can comment and vote on sites, when signup.
www.photowebsplanet.com

Thanks for visiting 

If you have any questions, fell free to contact me by pm or on www contact form.

If you like directory or it helped you in some way, please give 'thumbs up' on Stumbleupon (that will increase popularity) 
Thank you for your support


----------



## DeadPixel (Jul 7, 2009)

_*PROMOTION*_

I started some promos. Newly added sites links should reach subscribers, who subscribed to recieve notificatifications about new links from directory. Im also promoting directory on google adsense. Your newly added sited should get some expostures too, besides listing. All this for free!

Registration required only for your own convenience (to update information or add/remove/replace links) You can use fake name if do not want to use real on a registration. But email must be confirmed to be able to submit links. 

Directory gets quite good rankings on google by the way.
Feel free to add your site, you have nothing to loose  it's free!

_*
Edited 2009.08.28*_

Some news:
Registration is now not required, if i will not get any spam submissions, probably will leave it like that.
(but still want to note that registration is good only for your own convenience to manage your links, vote and review other websites)

By the way you are very welcome to follow PWP on Twitter


----------



## DeadPixel (Sep 2, 2010)

New feature just added today!

Now photohraphers can upload their photos as a wallpapers for visitors who searching for quality wallpapers for their desktop.

*The benefit for photographers:*
1. If you add watermark on your photo and upload to our PWP wallpaper  gallery, 
everyone who downloads it and place on their desktops, your  logo or website address 
(debends what you choose as a watermark) will be  seen for everyone who has it on their desktops. 

2. Additionally, you will get an extra backlinks to your website besides  each of your wallpaper 
(just fill in "author" details on site)!

Feel free to sign up and upload your works you would like to share:

Wallpapers Submitted by Photographers

Or PM me with questions if you have any.
Thank you!


----------

